#  Krankheiten >   schmerzen zwischen den schulterblättern & bronchitis >

## FenchelFee

guten abend, 
habe mich gerade angemeldet und das ist meine erste frage oder erstes thema im forum. 
undzwar habe ich starke schmerzen zwischen meinen schulterblättern am rücken. gestern war es sogar so schlimm, dass ich mich kaum bewegen konnte und nicht aus dem bett rauskam. infolge dessen habe ich einen arzt gerufen. nach quälenden stunden war er da. er hat am rücken nichts festgestellt. zufällig hat er meinen husten mitbekommen und hat an meiner brust abgehorscht. ich hätte eine akute bronchitis. er hat mir antibiotika verschrieben und hustenblocker für die nacht, acc akut für den tag und normale schmerztabletten für die rückenschmerzen. er meinte die rückenschmerzen kommen von der bronchitis. das problem ist nur, die rückenschmerzen sind immernoch da. und sie sind richtig schlimm. ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen, dass die schmerzen von meiner bronchitis kommen. weil der arzt unter anderem total hektisch war und mich nicht richtig untersucht hat. mir kam es so vor, als wäre ich ihm als patient total lästig. und damit er miich loswird einfach irgendwelche medikamente verschrieben. 
stimmt die diagnose vom arzt oder ist es wirklich so wie es vermute? 
zur info, ich arbeite 51 stunden in der woche im büro, mo-fr 10-19uhr und samstags 10-16uhr. deswegen klappt es mit dem arzt nicht so gut. da mein arbeitsplatz gefährdet ist, traue ich mich nicht frei zu nehmen oder krank zu sein und zu hause zu bleiben. 
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, falls ihr auch so eine erfahrung gemacht habt. oder habt vielleicht eine ahnung woher die schmerzen kommen könnten. 
evt. sorry, dass ich sooo viel geschrieben habe und danke für die antworten (hoffe kommen welche)  :Peinlichkeit:

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Fenchelfee 
Bei wiederholtem, heftigem Husten verspannen gern die Zwischenrippenmuskeln (sie sind als Hilfsmuskeln an der Atmung mit beteiligt). U.u. wirkt sich das auch auf die benachbarte Muskulatur aus. Wickle mal eine Wärmflasche in ein feuchtes Handtuch und lege sie auf die schmerzenden Bereiche. Feuchte Wärme entspannt die Muskeln und fördert die Durchblutung. Vielleicht hast du in der Nachbarschaft oder im Bekanntenkreis jemanden, der massieren kann. Wenn es dann nicht besser wird, solltest du abklären lassen, ob deine Schmerzen eine organische Ursache haben könnten. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## FenchelFee

tausend dank für die schnelle antwort  :Smiley: 
das von einer physiotherapeutin zu hören, die sich die mühe gemacht hat und sich zeit genommen hat, mir zu antworten obwohl das freiwillig ist, hilft mir echt weiter. vielen dank  :Peinlichkeit: )

----------


## streifentigerch

Hallo Fenchelfee ! 
Wenn das Massieren und die Wärme keine Besserung bringen, könnte man auch mal an eine Blockierung eines Brustwirbels denken ....hatte ich mal, war sehr schmerzhaft, aber schnell zu beheben von einem erfahrenen Orthopäden.....
Gute Besserung !!!
Liebe Grüße 
Martina

----------


## FenchelFee

danke dir martina  :Peinlichkeit: )
ich werd zur sicherheit mal am montag zum orthopäden gehen. kann ja nicht schaden  :Smiley:

----------

